
Consolidation in the Telecommunications Industry (infographic) - rosser
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704471904576229250860034510.html
======
joelhaus
A small telco startup, launched back in the 1960's, played a critical role in
breaking up the Bell monopoly. It's a great story if you're not familiar with
it. They were using a new technology that would result in affordable long-
distance calls for the masses. Later, they would also create the first
commercial electronic mail service.

PBS recently aired a documentary on the story called "Long Distance Warrior".
It's about MCI and its founder, Bill McGowan. Here's a preview:
[http://chicagotonight.wttw.com/2011/09/21/long-distance-
warr...](http://chicagotonight.wttw.com/2011/09/21/long-distance-warrior)

------
Maven911
Consolidation also happens with vendors, think nokia-siemens, alcatel-lucent,
cisco bought 100 smallish companies, big companies "innovate" and remain
cimpetitive by acquiring the competition

